# The abscess popped!



## tinknal

......and it felt _so_ good! Toothache started Sunday. By yesterday I had a throbbing abscess in in my mouth the size of a small grape. Today the thing finally popped. Kinda tangy......,..


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Sounds like you need some antibiotics & a good Dentist for a root canal.

I just had an abscessed tooth, went to the dentist & got antibiotics & now I have a dentist appointment for next thursday for a root canal. Not looking forward to that since I am literally terrified of the dentist but it's either that or have the tooth pulled & it's in a spot you could see when I smiled if I had it pulled.


----------



## chickenista

For future reference use colliodal silver.
It does wonders, I mean wonders, for abscesses!
I use it as a mouthwash nightly to ward them off before they can begin.

But if you use it at the first sign of a toothache it will stop it before it can begin.


----------



## Classof66

Another thing that worked for me. I woke up one morning with an huge abcess on a crowned back tooth. The last one I would have expected to have problems with. I did go to the dentist the same day and got antibiotics. When I got home we did a little surfing and I read about making a poltuce with salt in a cloth. I made one from table salt and a piece of paper towel and laid down on that side of my face. The abcess was gone in less than an hour. Granted I had started the antibiotics, but it was so fast. I did have the tooth pulled a few weeks later.


----------



## farmergirl

Yuck. and Congratulations! lol


----------



## gone-a-milkin

farmergirl said:


> Yuck. and Congratulations! lol


My sentiments exactly. :gaptooth:


----------



## Solarmom

oh lord, and yuck and ohh that's,,,, well,,,,,,. eek glad you feel better!,

kris


----------



## demeter

We have used a dab of a brand of mouthwash called "Dr. Tichenor's". Just a little on the tooth stops the pain. I also understood oil of oregano can do it, but I've never tried that. I have dentures now anyway. Glad you are feeling better.

Demeter


----------



## hintonlady

Wow! Not much grosses me out. I've done wound care, smelled rotting dead things, accidentally tasted a rotten potato but *OMG* you made me scrunch my face up.

Glad you are feeling better though.


----------



## Lizza

Backfourty said:


> Sounds like you need some antibiotics & a good Dentist for a root canal.
> 
> I just had an abscessed tooth, went to the dentist & got antibiotics & now I have a dentist appointment for next thursday for a root canal. Not looking forward to that since I am literally terrified of the dentist but it's either that or have the tooth pulled & it's in a spot you could see when I smiled if I had it pulled.


I totally agree. Abscessed teeth can be very dangerous, I had a friend that didn't deal with hers got a brain infection and had to have brain surgery and spent almost a month in the hospital. Get thee to the dentist and get thee some antibiotics!


----------



## Joshie

chickenista said:


> For future reference use colliodal silver.
> It does wonders, I mean wonders, for abscesses!
> I use it as a mouthwash nightly to ward them off before they can begin.
> 
> But if you use it at the first sign of a toothache it will stop it before it can begin.


Just don't swallow it. Yes, nearly all people will be safe but I wouldn't want to take the chance of turning blue. Colloidal silver can do that. 

OP, please go to the dentist and get antibiotics. I've seen young people die from untreated dental abscesses.


----------



## Dandish

I just had a tooth pulled because of an abscess that formed under a crowned tooth...they wanted to do ANOTHER root canal on it and try to recap it again..for over $1000. Um, NO! I thought the crown was not right from the beginning, but the "old" dentist kept insisting it was fine, guess not. Anyhow, that's lead to much other dental work that needed to be done, and I'll end up with a new partial on top (already had one) and a partial on the bottom now. Whaaa...

Anyhow, don't mess with that stuff. It's just not nice on any level. Get some antibiotics and get definitive treatment.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Dandish said:


> I just had a tooth pulled because of an abscess that formed under a crowned tooth...they wanted to do ANOTHER root canal on it and try to recap it again..for over $1000. Um, NO! I thought the crown was not right from the beginning, but the "old" dentist kept insisting it was fine, guess not. Anyhow, that's lead to much other dental work that needed to be done, and I'll end up with a new partial on top (already had one) and a partial on the bottom now. Whaaa...
> 
> Anyhow, don't mess with that stuff. It's just not nice on any level. Get some antibiotics and get definitive treatment.


Now your going to scare me since my abscess was at the bottom of the root according to the X-ray & it is a crowned tooth but never had a root canal on it before.
I was opting for a root canal because if they pull it they will want to do an implant which sounds way to painful to me. Hope the root canal works for mine.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I know from experience that having a low-grade reoccurring infection in a tooth can really drag down your energy.

Once you address the problem and you can heal up, you will feel like a younger person.


----------



## CJBegins

Absolutely don't do what my husband did and let it go. He had multiple tooth problems including broken teeth and a huge fear of the dentist. The big dummy had great dental insurance but never went. After his triple bypass and several MI's later it was determined that the tooth fragments and huge abcesses were causing his issues and he underwent oral surgery to have everything removed so he could have one more cardiac catherization to stop an evolving heart attack. He has been much better ever since but so much damage could have been prevented if he just would have took care of his mouth when it needed it.


----------



## MO_cows

Ouch! The pain and pressure before it "blew" must have been terrible. 

Suggest salt water rinses several times a day to help with the infection. And see a dentist ASAP.


----------



## Dandish

Backfourty said:


> Now your going to scare me since my abscess was at the bottom of the root according to the X-ray & it is a crowned tooth but never had a root canal on it before.
> I was opting for a root canal because if they pull it they will want to do an implant which sounds way to painful to me. Hope the root canal works for mine.


I don't mean to scare you. I'm just telling you my experience. My "new" dentist sent me to a specialist for the "opinion" - a root canal specialist. The visit to her charged my insurance $136...she told me the charge for the redo would be $800+ (don't remember exactly now) of which $200+ would come out of my pocket directly. That would have use the majority of my insurance cap which is $1500 a year. AND, she wouldn't fill the hole she'd drill in the crown to do it, the "regular" dentist would have to do that. I discussed implants with my dentist, and they actually cost MORE than the root canal/refill. Oh, and both of them told me that the "redo" has an 85-90% success rate. I opted to have it pulled, along with 3 others (2 of which could not be saved at all anyhow) and go with partials, which are going to cost about $3000 OOP all said and done as the insurance will be far eaten up by then. Hopefully that's all I'll need for a really long time. And, I do take care of my teeth. They were very good and strong until I started having children and have needed constant work and repair since then.

I agree with the above poster who said you will feel better overall once you get that infection taken care of..even still healing from the surgical extractions I feel much better than I did before.


----------



## fetch33

CJBegins said:


> Absolutely don't do what my husband did and let it go. He had multiple tooth problems including broken teeth and a huge fear of the dentist. The big dummy had great dental insurance but never went. After his triple bypass and several MI's later it was determined that the tooth fragments and huge abcesses were causing his issues and he underwent oral surgery to have everything removed so he could have one more cardiac catherization to stop an evolving heart attack. He has been much better ever since but so much damage could have been prevented if he just would have took care of his mouth when it needed it.


My brother-in-law was letting his teeth go as he was afraid of the dentist. He mentioned all of the abcesses to me and I looked at him and said you know, when you let your teeth go like that it affects your heart. Next thing I know, he was on antibiotics to clear up the abcesses and had all of his teeth pulled. Some people need a little persuasion. I also know of a lady, who was a nurse. She got an abcess on an upper molar and it abcessed into her brain and killed her. Don't let the fear of the dentist kill you!


----------



## Tricky Grama

morningstar said:


> I totally agree. Abscessed teeth can be very dangerous, I had a friend that didn't deal with hers got a brain infection and had to have brain surgery and spent almost a month in the hospital. Get thee to the dentist and get thee some antibiotics!


Yup. Hope you continue to get well!


----------



## HeelSpur

demeter said:


> We have used a dab of a brand of mouthwash called "Dr. Tichenor's". Just a little on the tooth stops the pain. I also understood oil of oregano can do it, but I've never tried that. I have dentures now anyway. Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Demeter


I remember having some of that stuff, isn't it like 150 proof?


----------



## Harry Chickpea

Just a reminder. If you require expensive and extensive dental work, the clinics just across the border in Mexico are FAR less expensive. Yeah, I know. Drug wars. You might get shot. Sometimes you just have to be a brave little toaster.


----------



## chickenista

Joshie said:


> Just don't swallow it. Yes, nearly all people will be safe but I wouldn't want to take the chance of turning blue. Colloidal silver can do that.
> 
> OP, please go to the dentist and get antibiotics. I've seen young people die from untreated dental abscesses.


Oh I wish folks would realize that that 1 guy that 1 time was a complete and total idiot who consumed gallons of the stuff and apparently had some type of disorder that made him not assimilate the stuff out of his system.

You can drink it and you can drink it regularily if you do it a tablespoon at a time or other reasonable measurements.

Do not use one person's example over the thousands upon thousands that do it.

Convenient also how much $$ that guy got from interviews etc too. I wonder if it was intentional...


----------



## Solarmom

MY Dad, RIP (02AUG11), refused to go to the dentist for the last 12 years of his life...He had nubs, broken teeth etc. when he died, he was diagnosed with septicemia and alcoholism. His organs were all but dead from the constant poison in his blood from the rotten teeth/gums, and the alcohol. He had not had a drink for some time, but he drank enough throughout he years. Please get some antibiotics and kill whatever poisons you have left, seriously. 
My Dad was 81 

Kris


----------



## Cliff

chickenista said:


> Oh I wish folks would realize that that 1 guy that 1 time was a complete and total idiot who consumed gallons of the stuff and apparently had some type of disorder that made him not assimilate the stuff out of his system.
> 
> You can drink it and you can drink it regularily if you do it a tablespoon at a time or other reasonable measurements.
> 
> Do not use one person's example over the thousands upon thousands that do it.
> 
> Convenient also how much $$ that guy got from interviews etc too. I wonder if it was intentional...


That is what the mainstream media has done to frighten people away from using it... corporate america does not want us to be self reliant or to use natural cures that we don't have to buy from them!


----------



## demeter

Most likely, Heelspur. I know if you don't water it down enough when using it as a mouthwash, your mouth will surely burst into flame.

Demeter


----------



## 65284

Wow, I can't even imagine what it must be like to have problems like folks are talking about. I'm 71 and have all of my teeth, I've never had a cavity, abscess, toothache, a tooth pulled or any kind of dental problems my entire life.

Sounds horrible to have someone guddlling about in a person's mouth with all sorts of tools. Gives me the shivers just to think about it!


----------



## chickenista

65284 said:


> Wow, I can't even imagine what it must be like to have problems like folks are talking about. I'm 71 and have all of my teeth, I've never had a cavity, abscess, toothache, a tooth pulled or any kind of dental problems my entire life.
> 
> Sounds horrible to have someone guddlling about in a person's mouth with all sorts of tools. Gives me the shivers just to think about it!



You should advertise!!
Folks are always looking for a person such as yourself whose mouth is populated by an abundance of the good bacteria!
I know this sounds gross, gross, gross but if you think about it..

Pregnant women with genetically bad teeth are always looking for a person with good teeth so that they can get a swab of their saliva.

If you have an abundance of bad bacteria, you will eventually pass it to your baby.
IF, right after birth, you can swab the good bacteria into the baby's mouth you can break the cycle.
The good bacteria becomes the ones that set up shop in the baby's mouth insuring excellent dental health for all of its life.


----------



## Cliff

chickenista said:


> You should advertise!!
> Folks are always looking for a person such as yourself whose mouth is populated by an abundance of the good bacteria!
> I know this sounds gross, gross, gross but if you think about it..
> 
> Pregnant women with genetically bad teeth are always looking for a person with good teeth so that they can get a swab of their saliva.
> 
> If you have an abundance of bad bacteria, you will eventually pass it to your baby.
> IF, right after birth, you can swab the good bacteria into the baby's mouth you can break the cycle.
> The good bacteria becomes the ones that set up shop in the baby's mouth insuring excellent dental health for all of its life.


That is so cool, I hadn't heard that before. I'm sure you'll get the "omg that's so disgusting" comments but imo it is a very useful very practical idea.


----------



## Cliff

65284 said:


> Wow, I can't even imagine what it must be like to have problems like folks are talking about. I'm 71 and have all of my teeth, I've never had a cavity, abscess, toothache, a tooth pulled or any kind of dental problems my entire life.
> 
> Sounds horrible to have someone guddlling about in a person's mouth with all sorts of tools. Gives me the shivers just to think about it!


Wow you are very fortunate. My grandmother was the same way, had all her own teeth when she died in her 80's.
Do you use regular toothpaste? You obviously have good brushing habits. Do you eat many sweets?


----------



## unregistered5595

chickenista said:


> For future reference use colliodal silver.
> It does wonders, I mean wonders, for abscesses!
> I use it as a mouthwash nightly to ward them off before they can begin.
> 
> But if you use it at the first sign of a toothache it will stop it before it can begin.


There are many kinds (ppm) of colloidal silver, what kind do you use for a mouthwash?


----------



## thesedays

Tinknal, I hope you have an appointment with a dentist. These infections can land people in the hospital if they aren't treated.

I've had a battle with this myself, and in fact saw a dentist today (again). :smack


----------



## Harry Chickpea

chickenista said:


> You should advertise!!
> Folks are always looking for a person such as yourself whose mouth is populated by an abundance of the good bacteria!
> I know this sounds gross, gross, gross but if you think about it..
> 
> Pregnant women with genetically bad teeth are always looking for a person with good teeth so that they can get a swab of their saliva.
> 
> If you have an abundance of bad bacteria, you will eventually pass it to your baby.
> IF, right after birth, you can swab the good bacteria into the baby's mouth you can break the cycle.
> The good bacteria becomes the ones that set up shop in the baby's mouth insuring excellent dental health for all of its life.


Impressive, Chickenista. Not many people think like that and understand what goes on.


----------



## chickenista

Feather In The Breeze said:


> There are many kinds (ppm) of colloidal silver, what kind do you use for a mouthwash?


I had to go look in the cabinet, but it is 250ppm that I am using, but the particle size of the silver and the concentration is not that important. They all work equally well.

There have been some good articles lately on silver as mouthwash and as a treatment for mouth infections etc..
I know that I love it!
It has changed everything for me!


----------



## wanda1950

Find a GOOD dentist. He/She will cause you very little, if any, pain. 

I was traumatized as a child by having a tooth pulled not deadened at all. 

As an adult, I found a good dentist & let him know I was pretty sensitive to pain. He was very careful with me (and all his patients). I can honestly say, there's been very little pain in 30 yrs of dentistry. Sadly, he is now a cancer victim & can no longer practice.

If the dentist hurts you, MAKE HIM STOP--just sit up if nothing else. It's amazing what people will tolerate & then never go back to a dentist. My husband had two very painful root canals--just took the pain & came in white as a ghost. Then wouldn't go back & ended up with very bad teeth which may have contributed to his heart disease. Finally got full dentures.


----------



## wanda1950

Find a GOOD dentist. He/She will cause you very little, if any, pain. 

I was traumatized as a child by having a tooth pulled not deadened at all. 

As an adult, I found a good dentist & let him know I was pretty sensitive to pain. He was very careful with me (and all his patients). I can honestly say, there's been very little pain in 30 yrs of dentistry. Sadly, he is now a cancer victim & can no longer practice.

If the dentist hurts you, MAKE HIM STOP--just sit up if nothing else. It's amazing what people will tolerate & then never go back to a dentist. My husband had two very painful root canals--just took the pain & came in white as a ghost. Then wouldn't go back & ended up with very bad teeth which may have contributed to his heart disease. Finally got full dentures.


----------



## mare

Dandish said:


> I just had a tooth pulled because of an abscess that formed under a crowned tooth...they wanted to do ANOTHER root canal on it and try to recap it again..for over $1000. Um, NO! I thought the crown was not right from the beginning, but the "old" dentist kept insisting it was fine, guess not. Anyhow, that's lead to much other dental work that needed to be done, and I'll end up with a new partial on top (already had one) and a partial on the bottom now. Whaaa...
> 
> Anyhow, don't mess with that stuff. It's just not nice on any level. Get some antibiotics and get definitive treatment.


i had a similar thing except was told they would have to redo the crown again in a couple years--told them to pull the tooth, after arguing back and forth for about a half hour he relucantely pulled the tooth. as soon as he got it out the whole room filled up with the most awful odor. he showed me the roots and they were like jelly and then..............he says well its a good thing "I" didnt try and save that tooth it wouldnt have worked, i could have kicked him.


----------



## prairiedog

It's nice if you can afford it unfortunately those dentist people want money


----------



## emdeengee

Dental hygiene is as important for your health as anything else you do. A tooth abscess won't go away without treatment. If the abscess ruptures, the pain may decrease significantly &#8212; but dental treatment is still needed. If the abscess doesn't drain, the infection may spread to your jaw and to other areas of your head and neck. It may even lead to sepsis &#8212; a widespread, life-threatening infection.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Hey, I know! 
Let's lecture him some MORE! just in case he hasnt gotten the drift yet. 

Dental care is very expensive too.


----------



## Joshie

prairiedog said:


> It's nice if you can afford it unfortunately those dentist people want money


Them dentist people can save your life. You can quickly die from an abscess.


----------



## DamnearaFarm

Joshie said:


> Them dentist people can save your life. You can quickly die from an abscess.


But if you don't have insurance and don't have the money to GIVE them......they tend not to care about your health.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

tinknal, just wanted to say I took all my antibiotics from the dentist for my abcessed tooth, had an appointment today & was pretty sure I was just going to have my tooth pulled since it had a crown on it already.

Of course my dentist convinced me the root canal was the way to go so I agreed. He also said if he ends up having to pull it in the next 5 years he will give me the money I spent today back so I can use it for the extraction & a bridge or what ever I decide so I figured he was pretty confident.

It did cost almost $700.00, just drilled through the crown, cleaned it out, filled it back up like a regular tooth. My mouth is a little sore tonight but I can already tell my mouth as a whole feels so much better.

Hope you've had yours checked out at the dentist.


----------



## mamajohnson

Joshie said:


> Just don't swallow it. Yes, nearly all people will be safe but I wouldn't want to take the chance of turning blue. Colloidal silver can do that.
> 
> OP, please go to the dentist and get antibiotics. I've seen young people die from untreated dental abscesses.


I have swallowed lots of colloidal silver. Still very fair complected. Even after ten years of using it. just sharing my experience. 

Glad you got relief from that toothache!


----------



## emdeengee

gone-a-milkin said:


> Hey, I know!
> Let's lecture him some MORE! just in case he hasnt gotten the drift yet.
> 
> Dental care is very expensive too.


Well that is why you work and save for it. Ignoring your oral hygiene and dental care is just asking for trouble. In the case of dentistry a stitch in time (yearly check ups and bi-yearly cleaning) really does save you money and pain. And apparently many people don't get the drift at all no matter how many times it is repeated. I am continually stunned by the number of people who not only don't bother - won't spend the money - with their own dental care but have no regard at all for that of their children. It is easy to spot them because of the state of their teeth and gums and breath. And it is not just people of lower income. My neighbour is a dentist and he has said that he is just disgusted by the neglect of so many parents for their kids. We even have free dental care for children up to age 12 and yet parents don't bother.


----------



## Farmerwilly2

tinknal said:


> ......and it felt _so_ good! Toothache started Sunday. By yesterday I had a throbbing abscess in in my mouth the size of a small grape. Today the thing finally popped. Kinda tangy......,..


Tangy like orange juice or tangy like extra sharp cheddar? I always thought that raw oysters kinda popped like grapes. Funny how they can be three different things and still kinda pop the same way.

Hope you're feelin better.


----------



## tinknal

Tangy like pork that should have been cooked one day sooner........


----------

